# برنامج UTorrent كيفية عمله + شرح برنامج بصور



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

ما هو ( TORRENT ) بشـكـل عــام ؟



الـ TORRENT .. هي طريقة تكافلية [ تـعـاونـيـة ] تستخدم لتحميل الملفات عن طريق الشبكة العنكبوتية [ الإنـتـرنـت ]


و تعتبر هذه الطريقة أحد أشكال الأنظمة مفـتـوحة المصدر , ومن الأمثلة عليها "


* نظام P2P : يعتبر هذا النظام الأهم في عملية مـشاركة الملفات وتوزيعها , P2P هي اخــتــصــار لــجــمــلة ( Person to Person ) وتعني تبادل الملفات عن طريق شخص إلى شخص آخر.


- يعتبر نظام P2P قديما نوعا ما ولذلك أحد عيوبه هو البطء في عملية النقل , وذلك لمحدودية الأشخاص الذين يقومون بعملية نقل الملفات , وكذلك قد يسبب قطع عملية النقل وبالتالي بدء العملية من جديد.
======================================


ولذلك .. تم برمجة نظام جديد يحتوي على الميزات التالية ( السهولة – السرعة – الاستمرارية ) وتم تسمية النظام " TORRENT


- تم برمجة النظام الجديد على أساس [ التحكم الكامل للبيئة ] وذلك عن طريق عمليتين هما .. الإرسال – الاستقبال TCP\IP بحيث تكون العمليتين في آن واحد ؛ بينما نظام P2P يعمل بطريقة واحدة في الوقت نفسه.



" ولذلك تم استحداث طرق جديدة في هذا النظام وهي "


1 - تعدد الأشخاص الذين يقومون بعملية المشاركة ( غـيـر مـحـدود ).
2 - بدل أن يكون الخادم ( السيرفر ) جهة واحدة أصبح بالإمكان أن تكون عدة جهات فكل ما زاد عدد الأشخاص المتشاركين زاد كمية [ الرفع ].
3 - عندما يقوم أحد المتشاركين بتحميل نسبة أو جزء معين من الملف فإنه يتشارك في عملية رفعه إلى الآخرين
4 - كلما زاد عدد الأشخاص المتشاركين زادت سرعة التنزيل للملف والعكس .. كلما قل عدد المشتركين قلة كمية الرفع وبالتالي قلة سرعة التنزيل.
5 - إمكانية استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع الخط وعدم ضياع الأجزاء المنزلة.



======================================



* الهدف من صنع نظام TORRENT : كان الهدف الرئيسي والأساسي هو تفادي مشكلة انقطاع التحميل والبطء في النظام القديم .. ولذلك فنظام TORRENT يعمل على تخفيف الضغط على السيرفر الأساسي الذي يعمل على توزيع الملف ويكون النقل بصورة سريعة عند التوزيع بين المتشاركين ، حيث تعمل ملفات torrent بتبادل البيانات والمعلومات بين المشتركين لملف ( واحد ).



* مزايا نظام TORRENT *


1 - يعتبر أسرع وأسهل في عملية التبادل للملفات من النظام P2P.
2 - كلما زاد عدد المتشاركين بالملف زادت سرعه التنزيل والرفع.
3 - عدم وجود الضغط على السيرفر حتى لو زاد عدد المتصلين وقد يصل عددهم إلى الآلاف.




* عيوب نظام TORRENT *


1 - وجود مشكلة البحث عن الملفات المطلوبة.
2 - صعوبة التحميل أحياناً وذلك بسبب الإعدادات الخاطئة والسرعات البطيئة [ dial-up ].
3 - البعض عند الانتهاء تحميل الملف فإنه يغلق البرنامج ولا يترك الفرصة للمشتركين الآخرين بتحميل الملف من جهازه وهذا العمل يقلل من زيادة المشاركة وسرعة التنزيل.



==============================================



وهكذا تم توضيح مبدأ TORRENT و الهدف منه ولماذا تم استحداثه وتبديله بدل النظام القديم , وبعض من مزاياه وعيوبه 


][®][^][®][والرجاء عدم الرد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج كامل][®][^][®][

​


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

والآن لننتقل إلى السؤال التالي " ما هي ملفات Torrent ؟



ملفات الـ torrent هي ملفات صغيرة الحجم لا يتعدى حجمها من ( 40 ك.ب - 300 ك.ب )


تحتوي هذه الملفات على المعلومات الأساسية التي يحتاجها برنامج الـ Torrent للاتصال بالمتتبع والناشر ونقل المعلومات منهما إلى جهازك , إذا فالهدف منها التنظيم بين عمليات النقل والتوزيع.
=========================================


يمكن الحصول على هذه الملفات من خلال مواقع البحث عن Torrent وهي كثيرة ومن أشهر المواقع وأكبرها "



http://www.torrentscan.com



يحتوي هذا الموقع على محركات بحث لأكثر من 15 موقع لملفات الـ torrent , ستجدها على شكل قائمة في الجهة اليسرى .. كل ما عليك هو كتابة أسم الملف المطلوب أعلاها ومن ثم اختيار الموقع المناسب.



- أيضا من أشهر المواقع للبحث عن الملفات :



http://www.mininova.org



لأنه يعتبر الموقع المثالي للبحث عن الملفات فهو يتميز بعمل تصنيف الملفات وتقسيمها حسب نوعها كالتالي :


[ الأنيمي - الكتب - الألعاب - الفيديو - الأصوات - الصور - البرامج - المسلسلات التلفزيونية - الأخرى ]
وكذلك يُظهر أيضا [Size - Seeds - Leechers ] وهذا ما سيتم توضيحه بعد قليل
فقط أكتب أسم الملف المطلوب في الشريط أعلى الصفحة ومن ثم أضغط على زر البحث ( Search )



================================================



الآن سوف نتحدث عن أهم الأقسام في نظام Torrent والتي من خلالها يمكن تنزيل الملفات , ويجب على المستخدم فهم هذه الأقسام وطريقة عملها لكي يسهل عليه تنزيل الملفات



* أقــــســــام TOORENT الأســـاســــيـــــة *




- - --^[ (Traker - المضيف ) ]^-- - -



يعتبر هذا القسم هو ( الرئيسي ) بالنسبة لعملية المشاركة في تنزيل الملفات , وقد يسمى [ المتعقب ] وذلك لأنه يعمل على تنظيم عملية المشاركة والتوزيع بين المشتركين وكذلك تبادل البيانات والمعلومات بين أجهزة المشتركين ومعرفة عدد النظراء و الناشرون وتتبعهم.


كذلك أيضا .. من عملTraker معرفة حجم القطع ( البيانات ) التي تم تنزيلها أو رفعها من جهازك , كما يمكنه أيضا .. معرفة الوقت المتبقي لك لكي تكمل تنزيل الملفات.



- - --^[ (Seeder - الناشر ) ]^-- - -



يتميز الناشر أو Seeder بأنه هو الشخص ( المشترك ) الذي يحمل في جهازه النسخة الكاملة من الملف 100%


وهو يسمح للآخرين بتحميل الملف من جهازه , وتتم عملية التواصل بينه وبين الآخرين عن طريق Traker
بحيث أنه لا يمكن لأي مشترك إلا أن يحصل على الملف المراد تنزيله فقط من جهاز الناشر وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقة آمنه.
ويمكن أن يكون لكل ملف أكثر من ناشر وقد يصل عددهم 80 ناشر أو أكثر بحيث كل مشترك قام بتنزيل الملف كاملاً فإنه يعتبر Seeder ويقوم برفع الملف للمشتركين
فكلما زاد عدد Seeder زادت كمية الرفع وبالتالي تزداد سرعة التنزيل .. والعكس.



- - --^[ (Peer - النظير ) ]^-- - -



Peers أو النظراء وهم المتشاركون الذين يقومون بعملية تنزيل الملف إلى أجهزتهم , ويتصلون جميعهم بالـ Traker وبالتالي يعمل على توزيع أجزاء الملفات بينهم وتنظيم النشر


عندما يقوم النظراء بتحميل أجزاء من الملف فإنهم يتشاركون في توزيعه مع نظراء آخرين بحيث تعمل البرامج الخاصة بـ Torrent على تقسيم الملفات إلى أجزاء ( قطع ) وتوزيعها على النظراء
مثال ذلك " يقوم النظير1 بتحميل الجزء [ 43 ] ويقوم النظير2 بتحميل الجزء [ 178 ] وهكذا مع بقية النظراء ومن ثم فإن كل نظير يعطي النظير الآخر الجزء الذي لم يقم بتحميله وهكذا تتم عملية تبادل ( الأجزاء ) فيما بينهم حتى تكتمل النسخة الكاملة لأي نظير ويصبح ناشر وكل ذلك يقوم به البرنامج دون تدخل الشخص.



=============================================



وهكذا أكون وضحت لكم كيفية عمل نظام Torrent وطريقة تبادل الملفات بواسطته , وتعرفتم على أقسام النظام وطريقة عمل كل واحد منها​

][®][^][®][والرجاء عدم الرد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج كامل][®][^][®][


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

الآن شرح برنامج µTorrent 

اخترت لكم اليوم برنامج µTorrent وذلك لشهرته الواسعة واستخدامه من قبل الكثيرين من الأشخاص في العالم وأيضا لسرعته الخارقة في تحميل الملفات ومعالجته الفائقة
وأيضا لا أخفيكم سرا فأنا أستخدم هذا البرنامج وذلك لعدة أسباب منها أنني جربت عدة برامج لتحميل ملفات Torrent منها Bit Spirit و Bit Comet و Shareaza وكلٌ كان لديه مشاكل
فالأول يوجد فيه صعوبة جمع الأجزاء المنزلة وبالتالي الاتصال ينقطع بعض الأوقات
الثاني لديه صعوبة في البحث عن الناشرون ويستمر فترة طويلة حتى يقوم بالاتصال بهم
أما الثالث فهو يتميز بالبطء الشديد

ولقد اخترت برنامج µTorrent لأنه يتغلب على كل المشاكل فهو يتميز بالبحث السريع للنظراء والناشرون وكذلك تحميل الأجزاء بسرعة وتنظيم رائع ولديه الكثير من التقنيات المفيدة جدا جدا والتي سوف نتحدث عنها
لنبدأ ... أولا : قم بتحميل الملف المرفق وسوف تجد فيه البرنامج بنسخته الأخيرة باللغة العربية وكذلك قائمة بـ Trakers

بعد تحميلك للملف قم بعملية تنصيب البرنامج ( باللغة العربية )




او تحميل البرنامج من الموقع الرئيسي

اضغط هنــــــــــــــــا

][®][^][®][والرجاء عدم الرد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج كامل][®][^][®][


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

* طريقة تشغيل الملفات والبرنامج *



والآن قم بعملية البحث عن الملف ذو الصيغة ( torrent ) الذي تريد تنزيله من المواقع السابقة , وبعد تنزيلك للملف سيكون بالشكل التالي :






[/URL][/img]

قم بالضغط عليه مرتين وسوف تجده في البرنامج في المساحة البيضاء الفارغة بهذا الشكل 






[/URL][/img]


وستتحكم بعملية التنزيل من هذا الشريط






[/URL][/img]

الأخضر للبدء – البرتقالي للإيقاف المؤقت – الأحمر للإيقاف

الأزرق لتغيير الترتيب بين الملفات , وعلامة الأكس لحذف ملف التورينت

وهذه الصورة توضح عدد الناشرين والنظراء وسرعة التنزيل والرفع







[/URL][/img]


والصورة التالية توضح المنطقة على اليسار







[/URL][/img]

والآن سوف أقوم بتوضيح عمل الجزء السفلي للبرنامج :

* General *






[/COLOR]هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 798x402 وحجمها 96 كيلو بايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/img]

HASH : وهو Code ويحتوي على معلومات الملف من الاسم والحجم والامتداد ..وغيرها

* Peers *





* Files *




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 781x299 وحجمها 84 كيلو بايت .
	


في هذه النافذة يمكنك استخدام خاصية رائعة وهي ( الأولوية ) وهذه الخاصية تمكنك من تحديد الملفات ذات الأولوية لديك , فمثلا أنت تقوم بتحميل مسلسل معين وهو يأخذ وقت قد يستمر لأسبوع , ولكن ربما تود أن ترى الحلقات وقت تحميل المسلسل فكل ما عليك أن تضع الأولوية [ مرتفع ] بجانب الحلقة التي تريد وذلك بالضغط على كلمة [ عادي ] بالزر الأيمن , وبذلك فإن الأولوية القصوى ستكون بجانب الملفات التي لديها الأولوية مرتفعه وسيقوم البرنامج بتحميل هذه الملفات بسرعة أكبر من الملفات الأخرى

* Speed *





الخط الأخضر لعملية التنزيل والأحمر لعملية الرفع وأعتقد من الشكل واضح ما يحتاج شرح فهي تشبه عمليات الإحصاء


* Logger *







[/URL][/img]

في هذه الخانة يتم كتابة العمليات التي تجري في البرنامج مع وقت حدوث العملية , كذلك لاحظوا أنه يتم الاتصال بالبروكسي والمنفذ وكذلك يبين عمل منفذ UPnP وسيتم شرح فوائد البروكسي والمنفذ في الرد القادم


][®][^][®][والرجاء عدم الرد حتى الانتهاء من شرح البرنامج كامل][®][^][®][​


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

والآن إليكم بعض الأفكار لعملها في البرنامج *



في البداية قم بعمل اختبار السرعة وذلك بالخطوات التالية "


من خلال خيارات أضغط على 
دليل السرعة




عند اختبارك للسرعة بشكل صحيح سوف تنتظم لك عملية التنزيل

===============================

والآن من خلال خيارات قم بالضغط على ( تفضيلات ) ومن ثم الإتصال طبق كل ما تراه في الصورة 





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 631x500 وحجمها 108 كيلو بايت .
	


- قم بتغيير المنفذ إلى 16999 وذلك لأني جربت عدة منافذ ووجدت أن هذا هو الأفضل من حيث السرعة في التنزيل واستقبال البيانات وهو مهم جدا يجب كتابته , إذا لم تضع منفذ سيتم اتخاذ منفذ عشوائي


- كذلك قم بوضع علامة ( صح ) أمام خانة منفذ UPnP : وذلك لأن هذا المنفذ يسمح للبرنامج أن يقوم بعملية الاتصال بالتراكر واستقبال البيانات بسرعة دون الحاجة للسماح في كل مرة مما يجعل البرنامج يقوم بالعملية ببطء.
- أما بالنسبة للبروكسي والمنفذ 8080 : فهو على حسب الشركة التي تتعامل معها أو المنطقة التي تعيش فيها


* بعض المشاكل وكيفية حلها *



في حالة فــشــل المضيف فإنك لن تستطيع تنزيل بيانات ملف Torrent الذي قمت بتحميله منه مسبقاً


أما في حالة فــشــل المضيف أثناء عملية تحميل ملف Torrent " أي أنك الآن متصل بالفعل بقائمة الـ peers فإن التحميل لن يتوقف في هذه الحالة وستستمر عملية تبادل البيانات مع هؤلاء الـ peers مستمرة مع ملاحظة أنه لن يستطيع أي peer إضافي الاتصال وذلك لفشل المضيف.



في الغالب تكون معظم مشاكل المضيف مؤقتة , ولذلك فإن الحل الأمثل في حالة حدوث مشكلة مع المضيف هو ترك برنامج Torrent لديك في وضعية العمل لكي يستمر في محاولة الاتصال بالمضيف مرة أخرى.

=========================


* في حالة وجود DHT فوجود المضيف يصبح غير مهم *



من أخطر عيوب Torrent أن التحميل يتوقف بتوقف المضيف الذي يحتوى على ملف torrent , ولكن مع خاصية DHT فإنه في حالة فــشــل المضيف أو في حالة عدم وجود مضيف من الأساس فإن التحميل لن يتوقف ويسمى DHT بـ tracker less أو بلا مضيف أو غير مرتبط مضيف



DHT- tracker less system
ولتفعيل خاصية DHT من خلال خيارات - تفضيلات - بيت تورينت اتبع الصورة التالية :




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 631x500 وحجمها 106 كيلو بايت .
	



هكذا أكون قد قدمت لك أهم موضوع بالنسبة لـ TORRENT وكيفية عملة ومبدأه وشرح لبرنامج UTorrent وبعض من الأفكار والحلول للمشكلات وأتمنى أن الكل استفاد من الشرح والموضوع ككل وفهم هذه التقنية على أكمل وجه


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هكذا أكون قد قدمت لك أهم موضوع بالنسبة لـ torrent وكيفية عملة ومبدأه وشرح لبرنامج utorrent وبعض من الأفكار والحلول للمشكلات وأتمنى أن الكل استفاد من الشرح والموضوع ككل وفهم هذه التقنية على أكمل وجه


 
*شـــــكراااً ليـ اني بل ــكى*

*رااائع ... جداً*
*معلومات جديدة لىّ*


*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاكى*

​


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

ومعاك اخي انشاء الله تكون استفدت


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ومعاك اخي انشاء الله تكون استفدت


 
*طبعاً أستيفدت*

*وبحب أزود معلوماتى العلمية*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاكى*​


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

ومعك اخي وممنونة مرورك الحلو


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

شكرااااا" لمجهودك وتعريفك لنا بالجهاز ويستحق التقيم للمجهود


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا جو للمرور وللتقييم المميز


----------

